# The Forum's Favorite WW2 Aircraft?



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 16, 2008)

Well I thought this might be a fun thread to do now that the forum is back online.

*What is the favorite aircraft of this forum?*

This is not really about what you think is the best aircraft of WW2, but what your favorite aircraft of WW2 is. Discuss why you like each aircraft and maybe some nice lively debates will spring up.

Remember though this is just for fun, to see what the favorite aircraft of our forum is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 16, 2008)

The P38 for me.

Versatality and it looks neat

It was the first allied fighter in the MTO and ETO that could take the fight to the LW at ranges the Spitfire pilots could only dream of.

And of course, its record in the Pacific is legendary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 16, 2008)

Corsair

Not to get into performance, versatility, blah blah blah. I like it because this is the plane that peaked my interest in WW2. Ever since the tv show Ba Ba Black Sheep, I'm just facinated with this part of history.


----------



## Amsel (Nov 16, 2008)

Me109 E4 to G6. The plane just looks like a fighter and was superior in BoB and France IMO. One mean looking aircraft.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hollywood (Nov 16, 2008)

I know it's a "late war" variant but the Ta152H is the bird that does it for me. But I like most of the German designs.........

P.S. WELCOME BACK!!!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 16, 2008)

My personal favorite is a dead heat between the He100 and the Me262.

While people will argue the pros and cons, etc of what was better and all that, the Me262 just looks like a predator, and the He100 was a beautiful machine.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm going for the P40 not only was it built locally but it served in every theatre and everybodys airforce including surprisingly Japan


----------



## wilbur1 (Nov 16, 2008)

Im going with the p51 built for apurpose and did its job very well, heck it even worked (very little) in korea against the migs


----------



## seesul (Nov 16, 2008)

B-17 as a bomber
P-51 as a fighter


----------



## renrich (Nov 16, 2008)

No surprise but my favorite is the Corsair. As I have postulated, I believe that if the US were forced to only manufacture one fighter, it would have to be the Corsair. Aside from that, despite it's gestation period as a carrier suitable fighter, the ultimate Corsair, given it's capabilities, was an engineering tour de force.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow, I was not even done with the poll and people started voting!

Mine is the Messerschmitt Bf 109, all varients!


----------



## Erich (Nov 16, 2008)

rats I was hoping to vote for more than one .........


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 16, 2008)

I voted for the Ta 152H... I would have voted for the Fw 190D-9 if the Tank wasnt there, but since it is, my vote stands...

As King of the Prop Jobs, the 152 offered agility, speed, firepower and maneuvering that nothing in the Allied arsenal could summarily come close to... It was sexy as hell with its looooonnnng wings and slender nose, and made every pilot speechless when they flew it....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 16, 2008)

F4F Wildcat for me. 

Not the best fighter, but it was rugged, had good firepower; and when team tactics were used, could hold it's own against the superior A6M2 Zero.

Plus, I like the look of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## evangilder (Nov 16, 2008)

I still go with the C-47 Skytrain. To me, it is the greatest plane ever made. I also like the looks and styling of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Nov 16, 2008)

Had to go with the Fw 190. For a radial job it was awesome and mean looking especially with all the Jabo variants. And it evolved into the 'D' and Ta 152, which are hard to beat. Meaty looking and healthy sounding. The camo jobs during the war were an eyeful and colorful. When it comes to modeling it, there are so many choices.

Hands down my favorite!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 16, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> I voted for the Ta 152H... I would have voted for the Fw 190D-9 if the Tank wasnt there, but since it is, my vote stands...
> 
> As King of the Prop Jobs, the 152 offered agility, speed, firepower and maneuvering that nothing in the Allied arsenal could summarily come close to... It was sexy as hell with its looooonnnng wings and slender nose, and made every pilot speechless when they flew it....



I did forget that aircraft in my million aircraft poll here...

I have added it, and you can change your vote if you like. You are a mod you can do that...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## KrazyKraut (Nov 16, 2008)

I never have one favourite. Today it's the He-162 since I'm doing a plastic model of it, but yesterday it was the 109 and before that it was the Corsair. So since my vote today will be obsolete tomorrow, I'm not going to vote at all


----------



## Marcel (Nov 16, 2008)

Fokker G.1 for me, I just like the looks and the mystery behind it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 16, 2008)

If you aircraft is not on there, vote in the other catagory.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 16, 2008)

Done


----------



## parsifal (Nov 16, 2008)

for me its the stringbag. An obsolescent anachronism that achieved a massively impressive record at sea. not bad for an aircraft more at home in wwi and still flying in the age of jets....


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 16, 2008)

Other. My favourite is the brutish looking Vultee Vengeance  Definately one of the unsung heroes of WWII.


----------



## Glider (Nov 16, 2008)

I went for the Mossie. It was a brave idea and design, looked good and you will be hard pressed to find an aircraft that was at the top of the tree in so many different roles.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 16, 2008)

P-38. Looks cool, and its what got me interested in WW2 history.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Nov 16, 2008)

I go for FW-190 any time. I find it to be the best looking aircraft of that war and not to mention the characteristics of it. Here are the characteristics for my personal favorite FW-190 A8.

Cheers

Performance:

* Maximum speed: 656 km/h at 4,800 m, 685 km/h with boost (383 mph at 19,420 ft (5,920 m), 408 mph (657 km/h) with boost)
* Range: 800 km (500 miles)
* Service ceiling 11,410 m (37,430 ft)
* Rate of climb: 13 m/s (2560 feet/min)
* Wing loading: 241 kg/m² (49.4 lb/ft²)
* Power/mass: 0.29 - 0.33 kW/kg (0.18 - 0.21 hp/lb)

Armament:

* 2× 13 mm MG 131 machine guns with 475 rounds/gun
* 4× 20 mm MG 151/20 E cannons with 250 rounds/gun in the wing root and 140 rounds/gun outboard.


----------



## drgondog (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm probsbly selfish - the P-51 saved daylight bombing and probably more American lives than any other airplane.. and conversely did more damage (air and ground) to Luftwaffe than any other fighter.

Gets my vote.. F-86 close second for all time


----------



## magnocain (Nov 16, 2008)

Corsair


----------



## Airframes (Nov 17, 2008)

I'd be hard pressed to settle on a single favourite. Of course, the Spit, P51 and Mosquito are near the top of my list, along with others, but one that is in there somewhere is the B25 Mitchell. Not for any reasons to do with performance or ability in intended role, but for its looks. See one on the ground today, and remember when it was designed and built; it looks modern, with the tri-cycle gear, the rounded lines and smooth exterior, that is, with the Perspex nose. It just looks right and, as most engineers would say 'If it looks right, it probably IS right!'


----------



## Juha (Nov 17, 2008)

Very difficult to choose only one, but in the end I chose Spitfire, which like 109, 88 and Wellington fought from 1939 to 1945 and like 109 and 88 most of the time as among the very best of its type. And it had the looks. I especially like Mks I, VIII and XIV even if Mk XII was the most sinister looking Spit.

Juha


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2008)

The Spitfire, the Dora and the Ta-152 are my favourites, going to have to think about this a bit before I vote...


----------



## Sgt. Pappy (Nov 17, 2008)

Being a Canadian, it's gotta be the Spitfire for me. 
I like the Mustang too, but I find it a bit overrated and a slightly worse dogfighter.


----------



## Bernhart (Nov 17, 2008)

hawker hurricane, did everything, fought everywhere, one of the few airplanes to serve from beginning of the war until the very end with few changes. it is hard to pick one favourite, I love Typhoons, the swordfish, C 47's, the macchi 205's...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Nov 17, 2008)

Neither of my favorites are on the ballot (_Bloch 174_, _Arsenal VG-33_), so I'm voting "*other*".


----------



## johnbr (Nov 17, 2008)

For me it is the Horton Ho 229 Xp 67 and Ki 84 What the xp 67 need was the RR Crecy with 2-stage supercharging.


----------



## rochie (Nov 18, 2008)

fw190, f4u, hurricane, mosquito, bf109 and even A6m and beaufighter struggling to to choose just one may vote with my eyes closed !!!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 18, 2008)

The Flying Fortress. Beautiful airframe, looks graceful, powerfull, tough from almost any angle.

But most of all, because she would bring her crews back after suffering battle damage that would prevent most aircraft from flying at all.

TO


----------



## chuckn49 (Nov 18, 2008)

For me, it will always be the P-38 Lightning. I grew up listening to my brother talk abouit it with great affection. It also looks really cool on the ground or in the air.

If I had a second choice, it would be the Mosquito. Once again, an unconventional aircraft doing an incredible job.

Great poll idea!


----------



## ccheese (Nov 18, 2008)

Lockheed P-38 Lightning for me..... beautiful on the ground or in the
air. Good combat record, too.

Charles


----------



## Venganza (Nov 18, 2008)

I think all the choices mentioned in the posts are good ones. I've always loved the Spitfire, Beaufighter, Invader and the Swordfish, but I went with the IL-2 Shturmovik. People can debate whether it was a deathtrap that succeeded just because of sheer numbers, or a good design hampered in the beginning by bad tactics and German air superiority, but in my opinion it was the single plane most responsible for defeating the Nazis. Plus it looked like the tough, no-nonsense mudmover it was.

Venganza


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 18, 2008)

So as of now, it's........

5 votes - Corsair, Mustang, and Lightning
4 votes - Bf109 and Spitfire

Then..........everything else.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 18, 2008)

Second favorite (and 1st favorite fighter).....

P-38

Top two American aces flew the Lightning, and you gotta love the four .50s and the 20mm in the nose.

TO


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 18, 2008)

Big surprise here, but I had to go with the P-61. Just think they look cool as hell in black with red writing. Second would go to either the P-38 which really got me interested in WW2 aircraft, or the Bearcat. 

Also like the looks of the Hawker Sea Fury!


----------



## Venganza (Nov 18, 2008)

Messy1 said:


> Also like the looks of the Hawker Sea Fury!



Best-looking radial-engined plane of all time.

Venganza


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 18, 2008)

I find beauty in many planes from World War 2, those are just my favorites. I guess I like the P-61 and P-38 just because they are so different looking from most aircraft from that time period.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 18, 2008)

I find it interesting that in this poll, the P-51 just took the lead with six votes, but in another poll, the P-51 was generally considered overrated.

Of course, this poll isn't arguing stats. It's simply "your favorite" airplane.


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 18, 2008)

My "favorite" changes every few months.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Guillermo DLC (Nov 18, 2008)

I like P-38 Lightning, great fighter, great adversary.............if not, why German called "Fork-Tailed Devil"?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 18, 2008)

Guillermo DLC said:


> I like P-38 Lightning, great fighter, great adversary.............if not, why German called "Fork-Tailed Devil"?


The Germans never called the P-38 the "Forked Tailed Devil." That was a myth made up by the author Martin Cadin.


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 18, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> The Germans never called the P-38 the "Forked Tailed Devil." That was a myth made up by the author Martin Cadin.



I cringe every time I hear that phrase on a documentary. It is often used. I've read a couple accounts of German pilots who thought the P-38 was meat on the table but I cannot produce the authors.

I love the P-38 though... 

.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 19, 2008)

If memory serves (which it probably doesn't) didn't the P-38 have a very poor 1:1 kill ratio in the ETO? Where it successful was in the MTO and PTO, right?


----------



## rochie (Nov 19, 2008)

after a lot of thought i voted for the dora, i think it was one of the best all roung fighters of the era and might be leading the poll if it was put in with the fw-190


----------



## drgondog (Nov 19, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> If memory serves (which it probably doesn't) didn't the P-38 have a very poor 1:1 kill ratio in the ETO? Where it successful was in the MTO and PTO, right?



Simple answer - yes the ratio of air awards to probable air losses was about 1.3:1 for 8th AF. I don't have the statistics for 9th AF and would note that the 479th with the late J and L models did some serious damage in July -September before they converted to 51's their air to air ration (awards to probable air losses) was in the 12:1 range. Their average BTW brought UP the other low P-38 air to air ratios in ETO

That would reflect lower general skills of Luftwaffe pilots, much better high altitude performance for the 479th P-38Ls.. while the 20th, 55th and 364th still had the F and early J high altitude/ETO winter issues.

The Africa/MTO/PTO had far more fighter bomber ops and medium altitude escort sorties than their high altitude ETO counterparts.

The P-38 was still a wonderful airplane - that could have had an even better record had they not been set back a yesr by the YP-38 publicity stunt crash.


----------



## Erich (Nov 19, 2008)

I'd take the two if they would of ever had combat with themselves though there is a strange report of 1 Mustang shot down in spring of 45, trying to confirm that, it may have been a P-47.

the Ta 152H-1 and the P-51D

the P-38 equipped 367th and 474th were moderate in their success's in the ETO with :

82 air kills and 113 air kills respectively. the P-38 though seemed to be the better ground attack crate.

the 9th AF 354th Pioneer Mustang Group led all fighter groups of all A/F's with some 715 plus air kills. My they were pissed when they had to turn their Stangs into the 8th AF in the November 44 to get the Jug and then wait till February 45 for new Stang mounts


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2008)

Love the Dora-9 but seeing as the Ta152 is on the list.....

Heard today that a new 1/32 Scale Ta152 is on the horizon?


----------



## kool kitty89 (Nov 21, 2008)

drgondog said:


> The P-38 was still a wonderful airplane - that could have had an even better record had they not been set back a yesr by the YP-38 publicity stunt crash.



Bill that would be the XP-38 that crashed with the YP-38's coming out after that delay.


----------



## tpikdave (Nov 22, 2008)

FW 190 A almost all variants. Absolutely the most beautiful and "elegant" of all WW2 birds. Just look at her lines.


----------



## drgondog (Nov 22, 2008)

kool kitty89 said:


> Bill that would be the XP-38 that crashed with the YP-38's coming out after that delay.



you are right - brain fart


----------



## AMCKen (Nov 23, 2008)

Where's the Hawker Typhoon? : )

thanks


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 23, 2008)

Actually, it was the Japanese that referred to the P-38 as the "fork-tailed-devil" and the Corsair as the "whistling death".

Not sure how that Martin person could get something like that mixed up...


----------



## Juha (Nov 23, 2008)

Hello
like many of us I have many favourites. I tried to list them, but surely missed some. Anyway, most of mine have not got a single vote and almost as many are not in the list. Not that I’m surprised except that Ju 88, He 162, Ar 234, Ki-67, P1Y1 Ginga, B-26 Marauder and SBD have not got any votes.

not mentioned:
Polikarpov I-153
Sukhoi Su-2
Brewster B-239
Vultee Vengeance IV
Noorduyn Norseman
Northrop N-3PB
Martin Baltimore
Grumman J2F Duck
Convair PB4Y-2 Privateer
Curtiss SC-1 Seahawk
Fokker T.VIII
Fokker G-1A
Fokker D.XXI
Fokker C.X
Yokosuka P1Y1 Ginga
Nakajima Ki-43 Hayabusa
Mitsubishi Ki-51
Mitsubishi Ki-46
Mitsubishi Ki-67 Hiryu
Mitsubishi Ki-21
Mitsubishi Ki-83
Mitsubishi F1M2
Kawasaki Ki-10
Kawanishi H8K2
Aichi E13A1
Aichi B7A2 Ryusei
Fiat RS.14B
Cant Z.1007bis Alcione
Supermarine Walrus
Saro London
Fairey Seafox
Boulton Paul Defiant
Blackburn Skua
Avro Anson
Messerschmitt 410
Messerschmitt 210 Ca
Siebel Si 204
Henschel Hs 126
Heinkel He 70
Flettner Fl 282 Kolibri
Arado Ar 240
Arado Ar 96B
Latecoere Laté 298
VL Pyry II
Martin B-26 Marauder
IAR 81C
PZL P.23B Karas B
PZL P.37B Lo´s B
PZL P.24
Short Sunderland
Westland Whirlwind
Gloster Gladiator
Fairey Fulmar
Fairey Barracuda
Junkers Ju 86R
Commonwealth CA-13 Boomerang II

zero vote:
Curtis P-36 Hawk
Bell P-39 Airacobra
Douglas SBD Dauntless
Douglas A-20 Havoc
Martin PBM Mariner
Consolidated PBY Catalina
Curtiss-Wright C-46 Commando
Curtiss SB2C Helldiver
Breguet 693
Lioré et Olivier LeO 451 B4
Morane-Saulnier M.S.406
Henschel Hs 123
Dornier Do 17
Dornier Do 215
Heinkel He 111
Junkers Ju 88, I’m surprised
Messerschmitt Bf 110
Dornier Do 24
Focke-Wulf Fw 200 Kondor
Arado Ar 196
Blohm Voss BV 141
Blohm Voss BV 138
Junkers Ju 52
Fieseler Fi 156 Storch
Messerschmitt Bf 108 Taifun
Dornier Do 217
Arado Ar 234 Blitz
Junkers Ju 188
Heinkel He 162
Arado Ar 232
Savoia-Marchetti SM.79
Fiat CR.42 Falco
FIAT G.50 Freccia
Macchi C.200 Saetta
Macchi C.205 Veltro
Reggiane Re.2005 Sagittario
Reggiane Re.2001 Falco II
Aichi D3A
Mitsubishi G4M
Mitsubishi A5M
Mitsubishi A6M Zero
Mitsubishi J2M Raiden
Nakajima Ki-44 Shōki
Kawasaki Ki-100
Kawanishi N1K Kyōfū
Nakajima B6N Tenzan
Yokosuka D4Y Suisei
Petlyakov Pe-2
Polikarpov I-16
Lavochkin La-5
Yakovlev Yak-3
Armstrong Whitworth Whitley
Handley Page Hampden
Vickers Wellington
Fairey Firefly
Gloster Meteor
Avro Lancaster

one vote
Douglas A-26 Invader
Boeing B-29 Super Fortress
Grumman F4F Wildcat (in fact mine is FM-2)
Messerschmitt Me 262 Schwalbe
Nakajima Ki-84 Hayate
Fairey Swordfish
Hawker Tempest
de Havilland Mosquito


several votes:
North American P-51 Mustang
Republic P-47 Thunderbolt
Lockheed P-38 Lightning
Focke-Wulf Fw 190
Messerschmitt Bf 109
Dornier Do 335 Pfeil
Supermarine Spitfire
Focke-Wulf Fw 190D


Juha

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 23, 2008)

I mentioned the Vengeance as being my favourite on page 2 mate.


----------



## Juha (Nov 23, 2008)

Hello Wildcat
Yes I remembered that when I got the list ready but I was too busy to correct. Also remembered that Marcel mentioned G-1 bur didn't correct that either.

Juha


----------



## Catch22 (Nov 23, 2008)

I can't possibly decide between the Fw 190D-9 or the F4U! I'll probably go with the F4U, because, like Thor, it's the plane that got me interested and I've known about it and liked it for longer.

EDIT: I would never have thought the Corsair would be leading this poll!


----------



## rochie (Nov 23, 2008)

i struggled to choose between the dora and the corsair as well catch, but plumbed for the dora in the end


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 23, 2008)

Voted 109 

but it was close between that and The Hawker Typhoon...but its not there????

my eyes playing up???


----------



## mr68ss (Nov 24, 2008)

I went P-51. I just a tad bias towards them. My grandfather fly a D model with the 352nd. Not to metion they are just sexy.


----------



## Velius (Nov 24, 2008)

Like many who posted before me, my favorite changes every now and then. I voted the Corsair because (again, like others have said before me) it got me interesed in WWII aviation. It had a unique and unmistakable look because of the gull wings, was the first U.S. plane to exceed 400 mph, and was in production longer than most other WWII aircraft.


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Dec 5, 2008)

Playing WW II air war games as both a planner and a flyer, my vote goes to the Mustang.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 7, 2008)

Burmese Bandit said:


> Playing WW II air war games as both a planner and a flyer, my vote goes to the Mustang.



What does a video game have to do with it?


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Dec 8, 2008)

Ah, Eagle, not all of us can fly like you!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 8, 2008)

I do not fly warbirds...

I have flown as a passenger in a T-6 Texan, but that is about it when it comes to Warbirds.


----------



## Syclonus (Dec 21, 2008)

Centauro and Folgore for me.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2008)

Far too many favorites on my personal list so I voted "other", in that way to vote for them all.... 
Another thing, is it just me that used to love the -A's and F's of the 190, thinking that the Dora's and Ta's was just some ugly thing...but where table now have turned and the Dora's and Ta's now just look RIGHT and the A's and F's just look, I don't know....weird and too short?


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 21, 2008)

I've always preferred the earlier 190's

I almost look at the A and D models as 2 different planes

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 21, 2008)

How can you not love the Hellcat? It dominated like few other aircraft. Imagine if it was never delivered and the hole that would be there. Sure the Corsair looks better but the Hellcats carried the burden.

.


----------



## Maestro (Dec 21, 2008)

I love the good ol' Spitfire. The Mk. IX is my favorite.


----------



## davparlr (Dec 21, 2008)

P-51
fast, capable, long legged

open the daylight skies over Germany for horrendous bombing

took the air battle to German skies

by the time Germany had an answer, nine monthes later, the skies were full of them

beautiful


----------



## kool kitty89 (Dec 21, 2008)

Much like the P-36 and P-40. (though the Dora had a longer fuselage as well)


----------



## noelchan127 (Jan 3, 2009)

I'll go for the Wildcat cause I really like its rugged and fat look. I like it also partially because i think its a bit underated.


----------



## Doughboy (May 23, 2009)

F4U Corsair for me...It was maneuverable, good-looking, and had some firepower.


----------



## imalko (May 24, 2009)

My favorite always has been Messerschmitt Bf 109, especially F/G/K series. I know it probably wasn't the best, but I like it the most - so I voted accordingly.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 24, 2009)

Nice poll Adler, real nice long list of just about all the aircraft of WWII.


Edit: Possibly the I.A.R 80 should be on the list, even if it's a relatively unknown fighter. It could give a Spitfire or a Zero a run for it's money.


----------



## BombTaxi (May 24, 2009)

I voted for the Hurricane. This aircraft ensured that the RAF went to war in a monoplane - the Battle of France would largely have been fought by Gladiators and Furies otherwise, with results best left unimagined. It was also the workhorse of the BoB, although the sexier, faster Spitfire got most of the glory. And finally, it was infinitely adaptable in ways the Spit wasn't, serving as a fighter, night fighter, fighter-bomber, tank buster, and even being catapulted from CAM ships in the Atlantic (making the first Allied a/c available to protect Atlantic convoys in deep water), as well as serving the Belgians and the Russians. Not bad for a plane which represented the final evolution of a line that started with the Hawker bi-plane fighters of the early 30s...


----------



## Maestro (May 25, 2009)

BombTaxi said:


> although the sexier, faster Spitfire got most of the glory.



Sexier ? That's the first time I hear a plane being qualified of being "sexy"...


----------



## calquin24 (May 26, 2009)

The Havilland Mosquito for me.


----------



## renrich (May 26, 2009)

My favorite is the F4U, not only because I saw a picture in a book I had during WW2 of the prototype in color, yellow and silver, but because, all things considered I believe it was the best fighter to serve in WW2.


----------



## Coors9 (May 26, 2009)

As long as it has a birdcage..... The Corsair is the dam prettiest thing sittin' on 3 wheels. 
The Razorback T-Bolts just says , Don't @$%# with me.
The Hellcat makes the colour blue even better.
The 109 says Pure German engineering.
The P-51B Mustang, Like they say, Cadalliac of the sky.

Tough choice, As much as i luv the Birdcage Corsair, I'll go with the P-51B Mustang. Tie breaker was Gentile flew Shangri-la+ . God bless the the man and the machine.


----------



## Coors9 (May 26, 2009)

Sexy is the only way to describe a warbird man!!!!I think that their as Sexy as hell.


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 3, 2009)

P-47 for me. The first time I saw the plane was in art work in an encyclopedia. I thought it looked "cool". After reading up on it , I was amazed on what it could do and how much punishment it could take and still bring a pilot back home. To me it just just looked big and bad with an attitude that said"you want a piece of me?".


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 3, 2009)

Interesting poll. I find it remarkable that nobody chose the Zeke. Considering that it was completely dominant over anything the allies could throw at it before th F6f, that is astonishing to me.


----------



## tomo pauk (Jun 7, 2009)

In the time line Zeke was dominant around Pacific, at last a handful of other planes had the advantage over key features. 
3 main types of Bf-109, 3 main types of Spitfire, Fw-190, Mig-3, La-5...


----------



## renrich (Jun 10, 2009)

The A6M had one advantage that no other fighter in the early war had that made it so effective. Range! If your fighter can't be there, it matters not how good it is.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jun 10, 2009)

The P-51 of the early war. 

The Ta-152 had a long range, it could have almost gotten to Britain from Germany.


----------



## trackend (Jun 11, 2009)

Loved the Stringbag every since I was a kid, slow, ponderous, out of date, got a mountain of character, loved by those who flew her and one of the best anti shipping aircraft of WW2.


----------



## Yerger (Jun 12, 2009)

I voted B17, but see the one WWII plane I can't stand has the lead


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 12, 2009)

You can't stand one of the best planes in the war? Without the Mustang you're B-17's would've been in trouble....Since the Mustang usually was their escort(if I'm right?).


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 12, 2009)

You're right, it did usually escort them.

I personally don't like the Mustang a lot either though, but that's because I think it's overrated. Sure, it was a superb aircraft, but there were aircraft that were just as good. It was in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Yerger (Jun 13, 2009)

Doughboy said:


> You can't stand one of the best planes in the war? Without the Mustang you're B-17's would've been in trouble....Since the Mustang usually was their escort(if I'm right?).



Visually can't stand it and sick to death of hearing about it. Not a book or print of it here, just doesn't do it for me in any way. I'd pick numerous US fighters over it as a favorite in that area, don't even walk to see one at an airshow


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 13, 2009)

Yerger said:


> Visually can't stand it and sick to death of hearing about it. Not a book or print of it here, just doesn't do it for me in any way. I'd pick numerous US fighters over it as a favorite in that area, don't even walk to see one at an airshow


I made my point and I will not attack you about you're own opinion...That would be wrong.


----------



## Dark Matter (Jun 27, 2009)

The A6M is so mysterious and elite, its my favorite fighter.


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 27, 2009)

Doughboy said:


> You can't stand one of the best planes in the war? Without the Mustang you're B-17's would've been in trouble....Since the Mustang usually was their escort(if I'm right?).


Good point but how many missions did the Spit escort the 17 before the 51 and proper numbers of it became available


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 28, 2009)

Same with P-47.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 28, 2009)

pbfoot said:


> Good point but how many missions did the Spit escort the 17 before the 51 and proper numbers of it became available



Yes, but the benefit of the Mustang was that it could escort them all the way to Berlin and back. Like the Zero, range was the significant factor with the Mustang. I have corresponded with Art Fiedler, a 325th Fighter ace who said for long-range escort, the P-51 was the best and for strafing and ground attack, the P-47 was hard to beat. But he said the significant difference between the two was the fuel consumption. The P-47 burned 110-120 gallons per hour  while the P-51 burned 50-60 gallons per hour.


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 28, 2009)

"The P-47 burned 110-120 gallons per hour while the P-51 burned 50-60 gallons per hour."


WOW!


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 28, 2009)

I understand but in 42/and much of 43 the Spit was the workhorse until the 51 /and 47 came on line in signifibant numbers


----------



## carbonlifeform (Jul 22, 2009)

P-51D Mustang hands down. It's just a dream to fly. A sturdy airframe mated to one of the most legendary power plants of all time, made this the greatest fighter plane that almost never was.
First introduced to the British in 1943, they initially turned it down because of the seriously underpowered Allison engine. The same power plant the P-39 "Flying Dog" had. When they discovered their Rolls Royce Merlin would fit in the ariframe with little to no modifications, a legend was born.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 22, 2009)

carbonlifeform said:


> ...The same power plant the P-39 "Flying Dog" had...


Keep in mind that the P-38 also ran the Allison


----------



## tpikdave (Jul 22, 2009)

F6F, big strong radial in front of you, could be slammed onto a carrier over and over, plenty of firepower, fast, good range and usually painted the coolest blue scheme on the planet!!!!


----------



## carbonlifeform (Jul 22, 2009)

True GrauGeist but it had 2 of 'em at least lol. And with the exception of the P-38, the other Allison V-1710 powered aircraft were pretty much outclassed by 1943 when the Allison powered P-51 was first introduced, and even before that.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 22, 2009)

If they had worked the bugs out of the supercharged version, I think it would have been a world-class engine...but they never did


----------



## carbonlifeform (Jul 22, 2009)

Very true, I also believe there was a lot of untapped potential in the Allison power plant


----------



## Locke (Jan 18, 2010)

I'd definitely have to go with the Focke Wulf xD great performance and it's downright sexy!


----------



## flightfreakf82 (Mar 10, 2010)

For me it's any mustang or bf109 variant, but then i also like the p40, spitfire, yak, and p39


----------



## zoomar (Mar 23, 2010)

No Me-410? I adore the Me-410. Looks nasty with its slim fuselage, blunt nose, glasshouse canopy set forward, extended engine nacelles and massed cannon and Mg armament.


----------



## dennis420b (Jun 26, 2010)

The butcher bird all the way! Was there anything it couldn't do?


----------



## OhkaTypE11Pilot (Jul 4, 2010)

FOR ME THE N1K2-J,for it's heavy armament,and good armor..too bad it was build to late...


----------



## looney (Jul 4, 2010)

I voted for the Hurricane, it brought me to aircraft and I always found it much more cool looking than the Spit a close second is the FW 190 it just looks so aggressive. 

The Hurricane with it glasshouse canopy and bank of 303s wow. sexy


----------



## peterpro (Oct 2, 2010)

Well for me it is the bf-109k-4 as my fave operational variant but my favorite variant is the bf-109k-14 as my top variant.The reason is the the 4-bladed prop and the mk-108 wing guns and the aggresive style of it.


----------



## P40NUT (Oct 9, 2010)

P40 for me. It flew in all of the theaters of operation and just looks good.


----------



## Coy (Mar 10, 2011)

I voted for the Ju-87 'Stuka' because they just look cool and can do much damage.
I never realised there are/were that many, amazing.


----------



## smilefan (Apr 21, 2011)

Me-262 for me. IMHO the single most game-changing airplane of the war.
Its too bad they couldn't get any Horton's into action before the war's end.
Just one mock combat against the Swallow (the Horton won) to hint at its
potential.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't believe that mock combat ever happened.


----------



## smilefan (Apr 21, 2011)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I don't believe that mock combat ever happened.



From Wikipedia, 

"There are reports that during one of these test flights, the H.IX V2 undertook a simulated "dog-fight" with a Messerschmitt Me 262, the first operational jet fighter and that the H.IX V2 outperformed the Me 262."

I guess there is no concrete evidence to prove it. But I'm interested in why you say that?
If you were in the Luftwaffe at that time, wouldn't you be dying with curiousity to do that
very head-to-head?


----------



## Njaco (Apr 22, 2011)

I think at that time I would be more worried about getting home alive.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 22, 2011)

smilefan said:


> I guess there is no concrete evidence to prove it. But I'm interested in why you say that?



1. Because I have never seen any concrete evidence as you have put it. 

2. Most sources say that it is only rumored. 

3. The aircraft never left prototype status. I would think more test flights would be done before mock combat would be undertaken.

4. Wikipedia is not really the best source. Good quick reference, but then more research is required. Anyone can edit Wikipedia.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 24, 2011)

Also keep in mind, that if the HoIX (Ho229/Go229) engaged in a mock dogfight with a 262 (or any other aircraft for that matter), it would have had been heavily scrutinized by the Horton brothers' "enemies" and definately recorded in detail.

When the He280 went up against the Fw190 in 1941, it was fairly well documented, and pretty much for the same reasons.


----------



## MaximusGR (Jun 25, 2011)

Very tough choice between FW190 and Ta152...Chose the first since it got its chance to show what it could do, the Tank didnt..


----------



## hern07 (Aug 24, 2011)

Wildcat. Looked like it had an attitude, even on the ground


----------



## Sagittario64 (Nov 24, 2011)

Lol. wheres the option that says all nominees are your favorites? I have intensely loved very nearly every wwii aircraft at one time or another, from the venerable p-51, to the timeless bf.109; from the failed fairey battle, to the little known IK-2; from the promising Dornier 335, to the troublesome Manchester; from the beautiful spitfire, to the purebred CR.42. Any aircraft of WWII is a favorite of mine, because any aircraft that participated in the greatest war humanity has ever known deserves a special place in my heart.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 5, 2012)

Me 163 and Boulton Paul Defiant; both fascinate me in equal measure.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Jan 21, 2012)

Wildcat, especially the FM-1 which should have been the replacement for the F4F-3 except for Mother England's well-intentioned meddling.  combined with BuAer's failure to ask their own aviators what they wanted. USN and RN/FAA were fighting different wars and it made a difference, and not in a good way 
Little to no love for the F4F-4, and sadness that the FM-2 didn't arrive until later.


----------



## Aquarian (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello.
My primary interest is Japanese aircraft and those that served in the RAAF during WWII. I was saddened not to see the Boomerang or Wirraway listed. Not that either is my first choice. The Hayabusa is also one aircraft I love. (check out the Japanese film, For those we love, for a film starring Oscars.

My favorite WWII aircraft overall is the Frank. In the West and across Russia it is the ME109. So I voted for the clean lines of the Frank.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 23, 2012)

P-38 Lightning for me, look mean, powerful and fast and has good lines.


----------



## SamPZLP.7 (Feb 4, 2012)

PZL P.11
I've always thought that the Invasion of Poland and the PZL series comes to mind.


----------



## Corsair725 (May 23, 2012)

I chose the Corsair. Not only because it had the longest production run of any fighter of the era, into the 1950s, but the unique design was an elegant solution to a problem and my main interest is in the Pacific theater.


----------



## triggercreep (May 31, 2012)

I chose the Corsair because, IMHO, it was the coolest looking plane of the war. It had amazing manuverability and packed a punch as well. Our guys loved it in WWII as well as Korea and overall just awesome.


----------



## Cletrac (Jul 14, 2012)

Like others have said, all WWII aircraft are sacred to me, and it is hardly fair to choose one over another. But I voted for one that has always fascinated me, the Ju 290. If you know anything about it, I don't think I have to explain my fascination. If you don't know about it, just keep thinking about Mustangs and Spitfires.


----------



## Procrastintor (Jul 14, 2012)

As far as bombers go probably the b-25J


----------



## Outta Leftfield (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi, I just registered at the Forum and took this fun poll to get warmed up. This my first post. I voted for the Mustang, which I see is narrowly ahead of the Spitfire. Many other worthy planes also get strong support—there really were a lot of great WW2 planes! 
Both the Mustang and Spitfire were terrific aircraft that played major historical roles and were good to look at, too. But for me the P-51 wins out because it combined more or less equal flying ability compared to the Spitfire with much greater range. As Goering famously said, "When I saw Mustangs over Berlin, I knew the jig was up."


----------



## hurricane55 (Aug 2, 2012)

My favorite is the A6M Zero because it was the dominant fighter in the Pacific until 1943 and was still a match for all allied fighters until the end of the war due to its speed and maneuverability. And it also looks very cool! Some of my other favorites are the P51, B17, and Me 262. Although I like almost all WWII aircraft.


----------



## aurora-7 (Jan 10, 2013)

Phhhht! Fighter jocks!

For overall aircraft I chose the PBY because I love flying boats and I love its parasol wing design.

As for fighers, It's the P-47

For bombers, the B-24

For attack aircraft, the Mosquito.


----------



## woljags (Jan 10, 2013)

my fav isn't there as i would pick the short sunderland


----------



## Procrastintor (May 23, 2013)

Fighter would have to be the P-40 Warhawk, shooting it only makes it angry.


----------



## richard schwab (Jun 16, 2013)

Give me the P-47 any day!


Rich


----------



## Vengeance (Jul 15, 2013)

Other, I'd have to agree with Wildcat, the Vultee Vengeance, great looking divebomber, plus I got a family connection to the machine, Grandfather was 12 Squadron based in Darwin and Merauke Dutch East Indies!


----------



## pattle (Jul 20, 2013)

I have always thought of Russian, German and Japanese planes as being generally ugly, sinister and even fiendish looking machines, American planes I find as generally bland and functional while British and Italian planes are things of beauty. Just my opinion and I don't use this as a rule.


----------



## Mishal Kennedy (Jul 30, 2013)

Honestly... This is torture... Being unable to click P-36, P-38, Dewoitine D540, FW-190, or F4F all at once... Torture! I'm sorry Hawk, Wildcat, Wuld, Dewoitin, but I had to pick Lightning...

EDIT: And the corsair, and the warhawk... My god, TORTURE!!!!


----------



## pattle (Jul 31, 2013)

Mishal Kennedy said:


> Honestly... This is torture... Being unable to click P-36, P-38, Dewoitine D540, FW-190, or F4F all at once... Torture! I'm sorry Hawk, Wildcat, Wuld, Dewoitin, but I had to pick Lightning...
> 
> EDIT: And the corsair, and the warhawk... My god, TORTURE!!!!



World War Two aircraft are the greatest!


----------



## swampyankee (Aug 3, 2013)

I voted for the F6F, but I'm also a fan of the Westland Lysander, which was, for some unknowable reason, omitted.


----------



## MSlechta (Aug 6, 2013)

I like nearly all planes from World War Two. If I have to chose only one, I will prefer Mitsubishi J2M Raiden. It is absolutely awesome plane, for me of course.


----------



## rlgdestroyu (Aug 20, 2013)

Hmmm...FW190D such a beautifully menacing piece of aircraft, and the B-17F, it just reminds me of that bravery shown by the aircrews flying unescorted all that time early in the war.


----------



## HBPencil (Sep 26, 2013)

Choosing just one is tricky but I went for the Spitfire. It has strengths and weaknesses like any aircraft does but, to me, it looks great regardless of whether it's the pure lines of the early models or the bad-ass-ness of the Griffon powered versions... although I do feel that the really late, post war models with the revised wings and big tail units ended up looking awkward. Oh, and both engine types sound great as well!


----------



## bbear (Sep 27, 2013)

This is a fun thread, a matter of afection rather than kinetics, as i understand it. If fun is about laughter. And the key to humour is timing..

Enter stage left, a wooden aircraft with little armour and no defensive weapon - DH 98 Mosquito. 
although overall the Mossie crews sufered low losses - that just meant they got given tougher and tougher missions

I went through some War Cabinet minutes last year and from what I could see the Mosquito raids got a separate line of report - in the highest body in the UK, not the Joint Chiefs, the full political body. There can't be many single aircraft type that got such political atttention.

And it got the job done, many practical, difficult, conventional, militarily important jobs. And it looks fast and powerful. And theres a heap of variants to build as models. And the mission stories and the men that flew them ... but that's divisive.

I can't say better than that - except for a Fairey Swordfish 'stringbag'. Or an air-power game changing C-47. but really the b17/P51/Lancaster/B29 were the main symphony why pick anything else? But without the carrier force and Coastal ASW they wouldn't count for beans. Spitfires are the prettiest. or ....


----------



## stan reid (Oct 17, 2013)

The Me 163 just because it was freaky unreal.


----------



## chicken (Oct 17, 2013)

I have to go with the yak 3 because it had exceptional agility and looks so cool


----------



## GregP (Jan 5, 2016)

Why can't you put these things in alphabetical order?


----------



## Marcel (Jan 7, 2016)

Maybe interesting, 2 years ago I crawled the forum to count how often an aircraft was mentioned. I made a list of about 90 single engined fighters and searched for that. The Spitfire came on top, see this wordcloud:






You can read about this action in this thread:
http://ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc-/forums-discussed-single-engined-fighter-ww2-40007.html


----------



## pbehn (Jan 7, 2016)

GregP said:


> Why can't you put these things in alphabetical order?



Has it taken you 7 years Greg?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 16, 2016)

Might be time to see how our membership's opinion has changed over the years?


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 17, 2016)

> 2 years ago I crawled the forum to count how often an aircraft was mentioned. I made a list of about 90 single engined fighters and searched for that



Let's see if we can change that :


Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Boulton Paul Defiant

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jan 18, 2016)

nuuumannn said:


> Let's see if we can change that :
> 
> 
> Boulton Paul Defiant
> ...


 it is still one post

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 18, 2016)

Voila!

Boulton Paul Defiant


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 18, 2016)

Boulton Paul Defiant

That's three now...


----------



## Guv (Mar 22, 2017)

The sole vote for the FW 200 Condor here! I have always had a thing for the Condor, that gondola is right sexy! Wouldn't have wanted to be on one though!!

Reactions: Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Oct 14, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Well I thought this might be a fun thread to do now that the forum is back online.
> 
> *What is the favorite aircraft of this forum?*
> 
> ...


The P-51 did a terrific job of protecting the bomber stream on my missions during WWII

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2017)

billrunnels said:


> The P-51 did a terrific job of protecting the bomber stream on my missions during WWII



That she did.


----------



## vinnye (Oct 14, 2017)

Well, its a hard choice, Me109, Fw190A, Me262,P51D,P47D,Spitfire - any Mk, to name a few - but because it was different in so many ways and added capability to the Allied efforts in all theatres my vote is for the Mosquito.


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Oct 16, 2017)

P-51 Mustang


----------



## soulezoo (Oct 31, 2017)

This is a tough one for me, like others have mentioned. So many choices!

I'll go with P-47 for my own personal reasons. Also rans are P-51 (Old Crow specifically- shout out to neighbor Bud Anderson), Me262, Fw190, P-61, B-25, B-24 and He 219 Uhu


----------



## at6 (Oct 31, 2017)

For me it has to be the AT-6 Texan. It and truly is a pilot maker, plus it was the first plane I saw close up at around four years of age. Rows of yellow Texans at Stallings AF Base in Kinston NC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DarrenW (Mar 9, 2018)

P-51 Mustang still edging out the Spitfire and Bf-109, but just barely. I think there's no mystery where I cast my vote....

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Madelman (Sep 3, 2018)

Easy question, really difficult answer 

I'll go for Mig-3; an interesting plane, with very nice lines (looks like a pre-war racer) and with excellent performance... not at the altitude range where real combat took place

My other favorites: Mosquito, Mustang, Corsair, Fw 190D, He 219...


----------



## Marcel (Sep 3, 2018)

Pfff no Fokker G-1. Just missing out on the best. This poll is a failure

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 3, 2018)

I'm still voting for the T-6 Texan. It was used to teach everyone else how to fly the others as far as allied pilots go and it's still the sexiest plane built.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 3, 2018)

Spitfire; just to tighten up the race and make 33 others nervous. Plus there are 6 deleted members voting for the P-51


----------



## michael rauls (Sep 3, 2018)

This a real tuff one. So many great planes. So many different posible metrics like great at one thing or pretty good several things for example.
Spitfire, p51, Mosquito, p38, p47, F6F, bf109 etc all favorites but if I had to pick just one................it was the spitfire as a kid but now..................ummmm.............p47..................no p38..............no p51...........no Dauntless and thats my final choice........at least for now.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 3, 2018)

This poll is totally Bravo Delta as it includes the Martin Mariner, but not the Marauder.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 3, 2018)

Greg Boeser said:


> This poll is totally Bravo Delta as it includes the Martin Mariner, but not the Marauder.


It's also missing the Culver Cadet.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 3, 2018)

Quite a few are missing off the list, like the Curtiss SOC "Seagull", Curtiss SC "Seahawk", Grumman G-21 (JRF) "Goose", Grumman TBF "Avenger", etc...


----------



## Marcel (Sep 4, 2018)

Yeah, is hard to include them all.

But missing the Fokker G-1......

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 4, 2018)

Marcel said:


> Yeah, is hard to include them all.
> 
> But missing the Fokker G-1......


lol Marcel, yes, the glaring omission of the G.1 has been noted, but then again, the D.XXI and T.V seem to be missing from the list as well!


----------



## Marcel (Sep 4, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> lol Marcel, yes, the glaring omission of the G.1 has been noted, but then again, the D.XXI and T.V seem to be missing from the list as well!


Yeah, witch is of course a very bad omission, but it's not that relevant as the of those 3, the G-1 is obviously the winner. That's a no-brainer, I mean, a twin tail-boom layout, what could go wrong?


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Jul 12, 2019)

"We'll build a front-line fighter-bomber!
We're out of metal and metal-workers
Dammitall, get the wood and woodworkers out and we'll build anyhow."

de Havilland: the attitude that rocks.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 12, 2019)

Juha said:


> Hello
> like many of us I have many favourites. I tried to list them, but surely missed some. Anyway, most of mine have not got a single vote and almost as many are not in the list. Not that I’m surprised except that Ju 88, He 162, Ar 234, Ki-67, P1Y1 Ginga, B-26 Marauder and SBD have not got any votes.
> 
> not mentioned:
> ...


Since the Martin B-26 didn't even get a billing I've boycotted this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 14, 2019)

Greg Boeser said:


> Since the Martin B-26 didn't even get a billing I've boycotted this thread.



Since the Corsair isn't winning I've boycotted this thread too. Like any other plane even mattered!!!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 18, 2019)

Since the list isn't in alphabetical order I boycott this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 18, 2019)

I boycott this thread because there are no helicopters.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pops-paolo (Jul 19, 2021)

More votes for the re 2005 needed
or else boycot


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 19, 2021)

Where’s the BUFFALO? Boycott boycott boycott!


----------



## eagledad (Jul 19, 2021)

P-38, 
I have always been attracted by its sleek lines.


----------



## pops-paolo (Jul 19, 2021)

eagledad said:


> P-38,
> I have always been attracted by its sleek lines.


sm.91 better?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 19, 2021)

pops-paolo said:


> sm.91 better?


NO!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pops-paolo (Jul 19, 2021)

FLYBOYJ said:


> NO!


YES


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 19, 2021)

pops-paolo said:


> YES


IMO the P-38 not only looked better but out performed the SM.91 which never got further than the prototype stage. The P-38 was almost 80 mph faster!


----------



## pops-paolo (Jul 19, 2021)

FLYBOYJ said:


> IMO the P-38 not only looked better but out performed the SM.91 which never got further than the prototype stage. The P-38 was almost 80 mph faster!


ok but 6 20 mils would shreed the p-38 oh my gosh plus it had a rear gunner and better turning for sure


----------



## pbehn (Jul 19, 2021)

How much did their compasses weigh?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 19, 2021)

pops-paolo said:


> ok but 6 20 mils would shreed the p-38 oh my gosh plus it had a rear gunner and better turning for sure


You have to catch it first and did not turn better according to wing loading calculations. For the most part a rear gunner on a WW2 fighter eventually became ballast


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 19, 2021)

pbehn said:


> How much did their compasses weigh?


Less than prop gear box armor!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pops-paolo (Jul 19, 2021)

FLYBOYJ said:


> You have to catch it first and did not turn better according to wing loading calculations. For the most part a rear gunner on a WW2 fighter eventually became ballast


 im not really talking about the L I'm taken about the G as you know Italy never had a lot of modifications templates like other countries


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 19, 2021)

I demand the LWS-6 Żubr. Only plane that kept the P-39 abay. The most heavy bomber to go to the end of the field and stay there. Ceiling of minus 2 and on full power just a tad slower then an ox cart. Turn radius is still secret as they never tried it.
Guns were not included as not even the germans wanted to shoot it down.. one took off to bomb Berlin and took down flight 19 a few years later. So yes. Thats the one.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 19, 2021)

pops-paolo said:


> im not really talking about the L I'm taken about the G as you know Italy never had a lot of modifications templates like other countries


Yep - even the P-38G. Still faster, better roll rate, climbed faster and had a better service ceiling.


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 19, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> I demand the LWS-6 Żubr. Only plane that kept the P-39 abay. The most heavy bomber to go to the end of the field and stay there. Ceiling of minus 2 and on full power just a tad slower then an ox cart. Turn radius is still secret as they never tried it.
> Guns were not included as not even the germans wanted to shoot it down.. one took off to bomb Berlin and took down flight 19 a few years later. So yes. Thats the one.


What is the proper pronunciation of Zubr in English? I think that might be the only fact I haven't read about it.


----------



## pops-paolo (Jul 19, 2021)

1940s Girl said:


> Well... yes. I think so, but he likes it so that's all that matters! Through the eyes of the beholder who loves something, it will always be beautiful. I love my huge F7F Tigercat, but it really isn't all that pretty. I think it looks wonderful because I have been researching it so much, and feel like I was almost involved in the making of it.
> (P.S. I love your statement below your name. I 100% agree!!! It's one of my dearest dreams to visit England. I have read, watched, and studied all about England, and I really do feel as if I have already been there. Lovely country, don't you know?)


lamo u dumb i mean not smart (im sorry mods i had to) i hate england i wanted italy to win i guess you never met me..,

Reactions: Dislike Dislike:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 19, 2021)

pops-paolo said:


> lamo u dumb i mean not smart (im sorry mods i had to) i hate england i wanted italy to win i guess you never met me..,


I'm sorry too, evidently you're too stupid to listen to warnings. Enjoy cyberspace!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 19, 2021)

1940s Girl, welcome to the forum and excuse the rudeness of out little friend, after several warnings he will no longer be with us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 19, 2021)

Thanks Joe!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 19, 2021)

pops-paolo said:


> lamo u dumb i mean not smart (im sorry mods i had to) i hate england i wanted italy to win i guess you never met me..,



And you are the weakest link. Goodbye.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 20, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> What is the proper pronunciation of Zubr in English? I think that might be the only fact I haven't read about it.











Zubr uitspraak in Pools


Hoe om te zeggen zubr in het Pools? Uitspraak van zubr met 2 audio-uitspraak, 1 betekenis, 3 vertalingen, en nog veel meer voor zubr.




nl.howtopronounce.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## soulezoo (Jul 20, 2021)

Controversy is a constant. Even on aircraft where quite a lot is known. Things published as fact way back in the day have been refuted as original source documents get discovered or finally released. It can get pretty tangled in the details.

Whatever you do, don't go down the P-39 groundhog hole.

Edited to add, there are some really wonderful, super knowledgeable folks here. Give us some time, I think you'll like it!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2021)

pops-paolo said:


> lamo u dumb i mean not smart (im sorry mods i had to) i hate england i wanted italy to win i guess you never met me..,



Since we know you are lurking pops-paolo...

Well done. A new member of this forum requested their account be deleted thanks to your immaturity, disrespect, and behavior.

Stop trying to create new accounts. You are not welcome here.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 20, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Since we know you are lurking pops-paolo...
> 
> Well done. A new member of this forum requested their account be deleted thanks to your immaturity, disrespect, and behavior.
> 
> Stop trying to create new accounts. You are not welcome here.


Adler, I agree with your decision. We respectfully disagree with each other in this forum but we never cross the line by making personal attacks on other members. Most of us have never met in person yet we are still friends here and such disrespect to one is disrespectful to all us.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## soulezoo (Jul 21, 2021)

Well darn. I am saddened to see 40's girl go. Hard to blame her.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2021)

Perhaps a bit more oephh. I do not like everybody hiding under a stone for some kid. If one writes about any, any ww2 bird one will get flak. P-39 anybody? So if you leave this board, oohh lordy once you have written the article the big guns will come out. And shred you if the colour is wrong, or the performance table you used is shiet.. Now we take all here. All gender, color, age even modellers. Everybody can be a member but just behave. He did not and was thrown out. A kid. 
So if you are writing a piece it will be shaved, touched and weighed. By armstole generals, real life pilots, fighting grade pilots, and a lot of people that books in rows, one would have to see to believe.
If one leaves for one... it will not show very well if one is writing books instead of lines in a thread now does it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jul 21, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Perhaps a bit more oephh. I do not like everybody hiding under a stone for some kid. If one writes about any, any ww2 bird one will get flak. P-39 anybody? So if you leave this board, oohh lordy once you have written the article the big guns will come out. And shred you if the colour is wrong, or the performance table you used is shiet.. Now we take all here. All gender, color, age even modellers. Everybody can be a member but just behave. He did not and was thrown out. A kid.
> So if you are writing a piece it will be shaved, touched and weighed. By armstole generals, real life pilots, fighting grade pilots, and a lot of people that books in rows, one would have to see to believe.
> If one leaves for one... it will not show very well if one is writing books instead of lines in a thread now does it?


Hmm I don’t think it’s necessary to judge someone else’s action here. Especially since you don’t know what is behind the urge to leave. People can do what they feel comfortable with as long as they don’t bother others. If she wants to leave, by all means, she has the right to do so. I don’t think she needs your advice on that. Please move along now, people.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2021)

Marcel said:


> Hmm I don’t think it’s necessary to judge someone else’s action here. Especially since you don’t know what is behind the urge to leave. People can do what they feel comfortable with as long as they don’t bother others. If she wants to leave, by all means, she has the right to do so. I don’t think she needs your advice on that. Please move along now, people.


I do, 
You do know how authors are recieved in this neck on the woods? Not this board but subject wise. Goolly... inquasition light more likely.
Nobody needs my advice, most adults dont. However i have seen this before. 
And no i do not move along just for the sake of a kid or a wannabee writer. Did he/she have prior writings? Should one lie down and wiggle the tail just because perhaps a writer or ohh dear god a female writer on the suject? 
Think not. Buckle up
But never mind both are gone it seems

Now you can say move along.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 21, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> I do,
> You do know how authors are recieved in this neck on the woods? Not this board but subject wise. Goolly... inquasition light more likely.
> Nobody needs my advice, most adults dont. However i have seen this before.
> And no i do not move along just for the sake of a kid or a wannabee writer. Did he/she have prior writings? Should one lie down and wiggle the tail just because perhaps a writer or ohh dear god a female writer on the suject?
> ...


What did you not understand? What do you want to achieve writing your opinion like this? She won’t read it. And as far as I know, nobody here fits your description of a ‘wannabe writer’ and nobody asked your opinion. You don’t know what her reason was to react like this. so you don’t even have a point anyway. I suggest you keep your opinion here to yourself. Do I make myself clear?

And now this topic is really closed.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2021)

I am baffled.


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 21, 2021)

I voted for my actual favorite. The B-17. I am especially fond of the shark tails.


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jul 21, 2021)

Having moderated at another forum a while back, I can only say that a member who chases off another member, new or old, would get my attention.

Having seen the post I think chased her off, it was one that were I a mod would've gotten at the least an informal warning to "check yourself". New blood is the lifeblood of any forum and unless the new blood is itself toxic, it should be allowed.

In short, I agree that there's no need to get personal when in a forum about what is essentially history in the abstract. Anyone injecting personal feelings into such a millieu is probably not helping the community as a whole. While it's sad he wrote himself out of the conversation, I agree with the staff that he brought this upon himself.

When I was assigned to rewrite the rules for that forum I helped moderate, my first rule was "don't be a d**k". Paolo broke that so far as I'm concerned, and staff action is to me justified.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 21, 2021)

The man-child was warned and even earned a time-out.

It's a pity that his posts can't be forwarded to his parents...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jul 21, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> The man-child was warned and even earned a time-out.
> 
> It's a pity that his posts can't be forwarded to his parents...



Hopefully, if he's able to return, he does so understanding where he fell afoul. Rather than get his parents involved, he should get his brain involved. My .02, worth every penny you guys have paid for it.

He's got a lot to learn, and this wouldn't be a bad place for that learning so long as he can maintain decorum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 22, 2021)

Can I stuff the ballot box with more votes for the AT6 Texan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 22, 2021)

at6 said:


> Can I stuff the ballot box with more votes the AT6 Texan?


Sure, create a bunch of new users and click the bullet by the Me262 entry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## don4331 (Aug 11, 2021)

Had to vote for the Mossie. What other airplane can you sit in the PROTOTYPE's seat and take a picture thorough the windscreen.

As young lad, I had the pleasure of assisting my neighbour with the restoration of a DH Tiger Moth, and eventually the pleasure of flying said airplane 








Aircraft Details - Canadian Warplane Heritage Museum







www.warplane.com





Then work took me to London, England. So, spent a Saturday getting to the DH museum. After talking with the team in the restoration area about the Moth, they provided me with a ladder and I was able to climb up to the pilots seat and took pictures.

How does that not make it a favourite. 

p.s. My wife has a sister born about 30 minutes earlier, so how could I not have a soft spot for a twin?

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GreenMottling29 (Oct 20, 2022)

I choose the Fw-190 (A versions). Good fighter throughout the war, reliable, used with success in many roles by the Luftwaffe and nice-looking aircraft. Place La-5FN/La-7 and P-38 really really close behind. 

B-25 Mitchell as my favorite bomber mostly for the same things : reliability, good-looking design, effectiveness and finally for the Doolittle raid's over Tokyo. Massive respect for that !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

